# HELP!



## tjmorganMKE (7 mo ago)

Can someone tell me if it is normal to add a sheet a of rubber over shingles? This was done in one valley of my new home I have never seen this before.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

That is one method of doing a low slope section. Myself I would have used either a torchdown or 2ply selfstick system in a more complimentary color. Please see if the matrial goes under the shingles, hard to tell from the pics. Blame the architect for designing a roof with a dead valley visible from the street for that.


----------



## Deerfly (Mar 14, 2021)

They could have pulled the rubber back and re glued it where they put a wrinkle in it. I know it happens, it's one thing if it's on a parapet wall 15 storys up knowone sees. It's another when you can see it from the money side of the house.
Probably could have started the shingles down a few more courses to have less of the epdm exposure.


----------



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

That appears to be installed on top of the shingles and w valley.

We need better photos


----------

